# CFB North Bay "The Hole"



## navymich (24 Oct 2007)

From CBC:


> During its heyday, NORAD headquarters was a hive of activity, charged with keeping North America safe from Cold War missiles. But today it's an expensive relic ready for renovation.



Enjoy the tour... NORAD Bunker


----------

